# Can they coexist?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Monitor them - and make sure the kitties always have a higher place or under place (under couches) to go to if the dog gets too pushy. Because they are so young, there is a good chance that they will become buddies with the dog. But you need to make sure that Gino doesn't have a chance to pounce ON them or grab them and shake them like they are toys. 

But yes, we've always had one cat with our dogs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs and cats always love each other. Sometimes it takes a little time, but please don't give up yet. Jordan and 16 week old Lily Chan...


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the quick replies, they are really encouraging. I have an important question: does the kittens' behavior that I described alarm you at all? Could this mean that they are aggressive? This all happened today (their first encounter with Gino). They are otherwise extremely docile and sweet. By the way, they are both male, does this change anything?

Gino would never pounce or bite or grab them, he has a sort of internal radar that lets him adjust to whoever he's dealing with, He still acts and plays like a puppy but has always, even as a puppy, been extremely gentle with babies and young puppies. A friendly guy at the vet's once let him greet his newborn puppy! He is just so intrigued and just wants to sniff the kittens and say hello. So far, they just get really defensive and arch their backs and hiss whenever he approaches. They have plenty of room to climb or run but they do't, they just immediately assume a defensive position when he approaches. One of them relaxed a tiny bit but then went back to arching his back and hissing. Now they are all sleeping, with the kittens in one room and Gino in another.

Are there any specific steps we need to follow? I really don't want to see them go. My mom wants to do what's in everyone's best interest and clearly, Gino's safety is the priority here. We don't want him injured and today's hissing/scratching attempt was dangerously close to his precious eyes. But...of course, it's not easy. Once a pet enters your home, there is rarely any going back (at least for me), unless it's in the first few days. I will only support returning them if Gino really is in danger or if I know they can't be happy at my mom's. 

Out of topic but do you use claw caps on your cats? Do you recommend them? My mom has had cats as a child but this is my first cat experience.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. Of course make sure the kittens are protected - but I suspect they will all learn to live together quite easily.

My cat had a similar reaction to my first dog. But her curiosity got the best of her, so when the dog was asleep she would come over to sniff it out. The dog would wake up, but figured out that she shouldn't move and should just let it happen. 

All was well after that and they would cuddle every night. Her introduction to Remy was pretty similar - and she always ends up sleeping between us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The two main things I would do as far as the kitties - get them neutered/spayed as soon as possible. That will nip any aggression issues in the bud. While I don't necessarily believe that's the case with dogs, I strongly believe it's so with cats.  

And no, I would not declaw or cap the kitties' nails. Keep them trimmed short (easy to do with cats since they have transparent nails and you can see where the quik is). Our cat has no aggression issues or fear when it comes to the dogs.... regardless of how he feels about other cats.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Gve them time. If the kittens had never been around dogs they are scared. They are in a defensive mode because well what else are they suppose to do? I would say keep them seperate with controlled meetings. If you have a baby gate use that to keep kittens in one room. That way they can view the dog but dont have to worry about the dog coming at them. Get some tasty kitty treats and give them to the kittens when dog does come to the gate. 

Also, put doggie somewhere (outside or in another room) so kittens have time to explore their new enviroment and get use to the smells of the house and dog. Remember they also are in a new place so thats even more stress added to them. This will take time..how long? You never know(days, weeks) but being they are young it probably wont be long. Much easier for them to get along now then if you had adult cats already set in their ways. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We've had dogs and brought home a kitten, we've had a cat and brought home a puppy. For the most part I've always let them work it out and became great buddies. Here's a pic of Hank & A.J. -


----------



## SammyinBC (Feb 19, 2013)

We brought home both our goldens when we already had kitties at home, Both around 5 years old and not previously used to being around dogs. The dogs where not used to cats either - despite us being told they where. 

Before we brought the dogs home we purchased gates that had a cat door in them. ( Amazon.com: Carlson 0930PW Extra-Wide Walk-Thru Gate with Pet Door, White: Pet Supplies ) The cats where able to run off whenever they wanted to without the dogs being able to chase them very far. We're about 6 months into it now, and Both cats bounce up and try to rub their faces on our bigger golden. They are still a bit weary of the bouncy puppy, but there has been no fights or anything that would cause worry.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Kittens and cats need time to adjust. They need to adjust on their own terms too. Those kittens will eventually learn to trust Gino and everything will be fine.

Bailey literally hates cats, but will coexist with them in the same home. The cats need to not touch bailey in any way or bailey will strike out on them. The cats are pretty smart and we don't have any problems. We have 3 cats. Annie loves our cats and will break up any fighting between them. It does take a while before they adjust to their new home.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

*kitty love*

I have found its easier to have the older dog and new kittens. In my house my former dog Homer was mama to loads of rescue kitties. He and my Odys were best friends. The day the vet was to come to give Homer the shot to send him on, Odys curled and slept next to him all morning.
Cats and dogs can develop a bond as strong as any. It just requires a little patience on all parts and keeping an eye eye on their early interactions. Eventually they should learn to cohabitate peacefully. Have never had even the crankiest kitty not give in. 
Lol. Work in progress with 10 year old odys and puppy Olliver but getting there


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We also brought cats to a home of dogs. It has been fine. While not the best of friends, they do get along fine.
We started out with the kittens in a room. It helps them to learn where the litter box is - kittens tend to wait to the last minute. Gradually increase their run of the house, using gates to keep them separate from Gino. This gives them the opportunity to find high, safe places which is important. And they can all see each other through the gate.
I would keep them separated when they can't be monitored.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We brought home a 9 week old puppy to a 11 year old cat and a 9 year old cat. These cats have NEVER been around a dog. Ever!!!

The cats hated the dog from day 1. We kept up baby gates and allowed the cats to come investigate this new member while he was crated or in his X-Pen. Always give the cats an out. Allow them space. 8 months later, my youngest cat plays with Bear (she'll still swipe and hiss at him) and my oldest tolerates him. 

It will work out. Just give them time and space. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always had dogs and cats together and have never had any issues. Chance has always been excellent with my cats. But, when I first brought Lucy home, she did try to chase Bugsy, (my old man cat who did _not_ play that way  ). She learned _very_ quickly to respect cats and to never chase them. Ever... 

Savanah would chase cats outside our home, but never the ones that lived with us. I did have a dog that I fostered that never got used to my cats. Although, I think that if Bugsy were still alive, she would have learned. 

So it really depends on the dog and also the cats. If the cats run it just might be game on until they work things out.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have always had cats and dogs together. Most of the time the dogs and cats have come into my house as puppies/kittens so the young ones grow up with the older ones. Buddy is the only 1 I have gotten as an adult. He had never seen a cat before I got him. I had 2 of my own adult cats and 2 foster kittens at the time I rescued him. I kept Buddy leashed at all times around the cats/kittens til he learned to be gentle and not chase the cats- Something the yorkies regularly do! My cats have dog free areas as well as raised areas in every room so they can get away from and watch the dogs or intact with them as they like.

Tallulah loves the dogs and Mika is perfectly happy without them! Mika tolerates the dogs ruling with an iron paw!


----------

